# First Post. Believe to Have a J.C. Higgins bike.



## chicagoglen (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey all.

Would like to introduce my self.  Name is Glen and new to bicycles.  My Father in law was cleanng out his shed and was thowing away two bikes.

1972 Schwinn Colegiate and what I belive is a J.C. Higgins bike.  Not sure of the age or model but want to make her a daily cruiser.

Model Number:
MOD 502 Serial Number #35018

Any idea on the age or model?  I want to clean her up.  I ook of the cranks and they are stamped AS & CO 18.  I would like to pick up a better set with beter chrome.


----------



## 30thtbird (Aug 7, 2009)

It's a Murray made bicycle for Sears. Actually 502 says it was sold by Sears. As early as this one is. It will probably be the next 4 digits that will be the model/part number listed in the Sears catalog from whatever year this bike came out. The fenders are definitely not original. Were did you locate the serial number on this bike? There might actually be a second serial number that has a single letter and a 2 or 3 digit number after it. This would be the Murray year and model number that could be located in there catalogs. Just by looking at the seat, you can tell that the seat was one from a Sears sold bike also. I believe it's from the early 50's maybe late , late 40's. I myself would love to find a frame set up like this one someday. Kenny.


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Aug 8, 2009)

I think Kenny is completely right. The crank arms themselves must be in replacement of the original, which would be stamped "MO MFG"- the current crank arm came form a Schwinn, probably seventies, seeing as how the pedals look like Schwinn rat trap pedals. Probably, the pedals and crank came from the same bike. The chainring is an original Murray piece. Fenders are definitely aftermarket. Nice find!


----------



## chicagoglen (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks all.



> Were did you locate the serial number on this bike?




Located on the bottom of the frame under the cranks.  I am puting some paint stripper on there right now to make out the other numbers.  

Any problem stipping this thing down and giving it a new paint job? 

The rims are white and very rusty.  Any way to save them or are they not worth saving and just get new parts?


Again, this is all new to me and I really appreciate the help.

Thanks,

Glen


----------



## chicagoglen (Aug 8, 2009)

Can see the numbers better now.

Model Number:

MOS-P
MOD 502 267

Serial Number #35018

Any idea on year?


----------



## 30thtbird (Aug 9, 2009)

Ok here. This is what I see. Is this a 20" or 24" wheeled bike?
Balloontirecruiser, it's hard for me to tell anything about the crank personally. The sprocket is definitely Murray, but should not have been on this bike unless it has 24" wheels.
MOS - P = 1958
Mod - 502 267 = 502 = Sears 267 = Sears model/part number
Serial number - 35018 = sequencial number.

All I can come up with picture wise is from a 58 Sears Christmas catalog. I do have a few Murray catalog shots, but kinda blurry. Notice in the catalog pics the part/model number is 467. That is for a 24" bike. Maybe a 20" bike with the larger sprocket like that one was a 267. Now, they did have a smaller 20" bike with a lot smaller sprocket that can be considered a juvenile bike, but has yet a different number than yours all together. Still trying to figure out these darn Murray and Sears numbers. They definitely didn't make it easy. I do know that by the mid 60's, they were a lot easier to decypher. 



Kenny.


----------



## chicagoglen (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for the information.  The wheels that came off the bike are 26".  

While stipping the paint yesterday it appears the bike was originally orange with white detailing that came to a point off of the neck of the frame and a white stripe down the center of the chain guard.

I am going to be sand blasting this down to bare metal and giving it a nice bright color.  (Not sure what color yet)

I am going to be putting all new chrome on this and try to make it a nice cruiser.


----------



## JAcycle (Aug 9, 2009)

*1958*

Sounds like the right year.My buddy just bought the same bike as in the ad posted by " 30th". It was advertised as a '58 and is badged as a "coast king"


----------

